# GG2 and Ipad Air2 - Ipad directv app quit working and told air 2 not supported



## DaBearsfan (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a GG2 and access it from my ipad Air2 through the Directv app. Last week I started getting "ERROR EIRAC1 - Unable to connect" errors when starting the Directv APP. It gives me 2 options "Try Again" or "Offline Mode". If Hit Try Again 25 - 50 times it eventually connects and allows me into the app. My playlist is there but I cannot actually start a program from the playlist.

I called Directv today and when I got to Genie support. He Informed me the Ipad Air 2 is not supported. I could not believe it. I got my GG2 last year AFTER I had purchased my Air2 and was never told this. I have received tech support for this Ipad numerous times for both the app and the GG2 over the last year (got my GG2 January 2015) . I could not believe when he told me this ipad was not supported.

Has anyone else seen this error? And if so any ideas how to fix?.

Also anyone also been told an Ipad Air 2 is not a supported platform for the Directv App?

I have always gotten decent support from DirecTV over the years (customer since 95). Have not called them since June of last year is this the beginning of the AT&T take over affecting their quality?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not sure if this is an AT&T issue or not. My 18 years of tech support with a CSR has always been hit or miss. More so recently as there is more complex equipment and systems. Add in mobile devices with different operating systems, and I imagine their training program is always trying to hit that moving target.

Not sure whether the iPad is the issue (doesn't it use the same operating systems as other iPad devices that do work use?), but the GenieGo program has had a lot of problems in the last few months.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have been having the same issue with my Air2 since the DIRECTV app update from a few days back although I have a GG1. I'm running iOS [edit] 9.2.1.

Sometimes it loads fine but mainly it's just how you described.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

IOS9.3? 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/03/29/apple-admits-ios-9-3-links-problem/#2c88fcd22ed7


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

trh said:


> IOS9.3?
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/03/29/apple-admits-ios-9-3-links-problem/#2c88fcd22ed7


Correction 9.2.1. I was looking at the update available and not what I'm running.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It works on wife's Air2 and latest IOS. I will say it crashed and burned a few times on my 4th gen after the ATT update trying to download programs or play one while downloading the queue.

It seems to have settled down.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I also have an iPadAir2 and after the latest App update, it was buggy for a day but now has settled in nicely. I did update the ios to 9.3 prior to using the latest App update.

I am actually finding the "finding GenieGo" to be a little faster and the loading of my play list to be much faster.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I think this is more than the GenieGo and iOS App, We have an ipad mini 4 and an Ipad air 2 and I am resetting and rebooting my modem, router and GenieGo about once a week to get everything to work

You can't even find out what the 6 network tests mean. It's a cacophony of copy protection, wireless streaming, wireless downloads, its a mess.

I hope they rebuild the software from the ground up and make it work all the time without fail


----------

